# 97 Nissan Altima won't turn over



## lady_in_distress (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a 97 Nissan Altima (five speed) that won't turn over. It started a couple of days ago and the problem was intermitten. Now it will not turn over at all. When I turn on the key the dash lights up all the electrical components are working. The battery and alternator are new and all the connections secure.

Can anyone help me????

Thanks,
Lady_in_distress


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if everything is working and your battery cables and wiring are all in good shape, id say it was the starter. turn your lights on and try to crank the engine, do the lights dim or do they stay bright? if they stay bright, id say that the starter is in fact bad.


----------



## pmhto (Jul 6, 2004)

i had a similar problem a few weeks ago. assuming you are not getting any clicking etc when you try to crank, then you might want to have a look at the clutch switch (prevents the car starting without the clutch pressed in). if that is ok, then you may have a bad ignition switch. thats what my problem was. it was intermitatnt as well, but just got worse over time. not too hard to replace.


----------

